# Portion Scale



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,

Can someone recommend a good portion scale (up to 10lbs) that won't break the bank? I'm doing some parties/catering and having a heck of a time modifying recipes for large groups of people.

Thanks!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have a My Weigh 7001DX. It's $35 + shipping. 15 LB capacity, tare, 1g or 1/10 ounce increments etc., etc. I love it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There are several existing threads on this topic here at ChefTalk which should provide you with suggestions:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...earchid=144537


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I use a Soehnle electronic scale that goes up to 11-1/2 pounds. It has a tare function, so you can set a container on it and zero it out and measure a portion. You can then tare again and add other portions to the same container if that's useful. Their scales also look really snazzy.

The Soehnle scales are about $65 at *www.homeclick.com*

Homeclick is a fantastic site for practically everything you want for the kitchen, dining room, and the whole house. Mostly there's no shipping charge. We got a lot of our Villeroy china at half the department store price. For that matter,we got the kitchen sink, a couple of contemporary ceiling fans, and a bunch of other stuff in the course of the condo remodel.

Mike


----------

